# Logo stamps



## Reinhard (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,

I want to add my brand logo and washing instructions to the inside of my shirt (in the neck). I don't want to do a screen print for it - I think it will take too much time. Has anyone used rubber stamps and do they work? I'm thinking of using it, but not sure if it would work well with plastisol or waterbased inks. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It should work with either one, as long as you want a grunge type look. Every print will be unique.


----------



## Reinhard (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Joe,

Any suggestions on what other people use to put logo + washing instructions on the garment? We don't have the ability to do custom labels yet.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Reinhard said:


> Any suggestions on what other people use to put logo + washing instructions on the garment? We don't have the ability to do custom labels yet.


1. Leave the existing one in.

2. Order and sew in printed or woven labels.

3. Screen print.

Those are the only 3 professional options.


----------



## BigSexyJohn (May 22, 2008)

Hi Reinhard, I tried a couple of inks on white cotton. The rubber stamp black ink I had on hand went on good with a thin test stamp and crap with a thick test stamp. I dried it with a hair dryer. After each wash it faded out and by the 4th wash it was a light faded grey! I used Createx black on another test strip which stood up to 6 washes with less fading. 

Black is probably the wrong choice. I will try again with dark blue and dark green on white and light blue and light green on black.

It should be a quick and easy process once I hit on the right formula.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BigSexyJohn said:


> Black is probably the wrong choice. I will try again with dark blue and dark green on white and light blue and light green on black.
> 
> It should be a quick and easy process once I hit on the right formula.


It's not the ink color that is causing fading, it's your curing method. With Createx, trying ironing instead for 2-3 minutes on high setting. A hair dryer does not get hot enough.


----------

